# Clomid is not working for me



## akcher

Hi ladies,

I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid of 150mg. The first 2 cycles I didn't ovulate. The doctor has given me two options if again i don't ovulate this cycle. Continue on clomid on a stronger dose. To be referred to a fertily specialist to maybe start injectables. I am wondering if there are any ladies here who experienced clomid starting help with ovulation after a couple cycles. I used to ovulate by myself although not every month. I would have longer cycles (40-60 days). Now when I take clomid nothing for 2 cycles.


----------



## genkigemini

I am on my first cycle of Clomid now but I do know that my doctor says that after a few months and especially after 6 months, Clomid starts to lose its effect so I am not sure!

Good luck though! I really hope this is your month!


----------



## NeyNey

Well honey my first cycle was 50 and i did O, second on 50 and I didn't. He's bumped me to 100 now, so we'll see. Good luck hun, i really hope you get that egg soon


----------



## loopylew

good luck to the both of you xx


----------



## Augusta

akcher said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am on my 3rd cycle of clomid of 150mg. The first 2 cycles I didn't ovulate. The doctor has given me two options if again i don't ovulate this cycle. Continue on clomid on a stronger dose. To be referred to a fertily specialist to maybe start injectables. I am wondering if there are any ladies here who experienced clomid starting help with ovulation after a couple cycles. I used to ovulate by myself although not every month. I would have longer cycles (40-60 days). Now when I take clomid nothing for 2 cycles.

A friend of mine did 3 cycles of Clomid and the last cycle was 150mg. Didn't work for her at all and she's just done her first round of injections and had a scan yesterday that is showing one follicle. She's thrilled! So don't worry of you have to do the injections, they do work and apparently not difficult to do at all.


----------



## akcher

Thank you for the support. I took my last pill for the cycle and I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Chellebelle

It took me 7 rounds lol... but I can't remember which cycles I ovulated on and which ones I didn't. Best of luck. xxx


----------



## Logiebear

Well I conceived on my 3rd round of Clomid and Ihad irregular cycles before. Like you hun I did ovulate but not every cycle so I had some cycles were 30-70 days. I knew the first 2 months of Clomid didnt work coz my cycles were really long. The maximum recommended safe dose is 250mg a day so there is a way for you to go and they won't go past 6 months coz like some else said it does lose it's effectiveness. 

Good luck to you hun xxx


----------



## chefamy1122

I just wanted to stop in and say good luck to you! I took 100 then 150 of Clomid, and it did not work for me, but I have never ovulated on my own, so my situation is a little different than yours. My Dr. just recently started me on injections.


----------



## helen1234

i'd like to say good luck to you all, i got preg on my 4th month on clomid after not ovulating and my cycle being 100 days sometimes, but there is light at th end of the tunnel and i am proof it can work as i went for my early scan today to check for multiples and i am 7 weeks approx they saw one little heartbeat fluttering away. so i'm chuffed, it makes the road long never ending and windy when taking fertility drugs.
i just wanted to share a bit of luck with everyone trying as it is possible.
xxx baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Carlyanne15

Good luck to you all, Clomid worked for us, first round too, whihc i was so shocked about. We will be 9weeks on saturday. Had a early scan at 6weeks and we say the heartbeat, was the most amazine thing we have ever seen!!!
Ladies it will work for you which ever route you end up taking
xxxx


----------



## akcher

Congrats to you both!

I am still not ovulating on my 3rd round of clomid so I will be going to a fertility specialist. I use to ovulate when I was not on clomid but I do skip a month without ovulating now and then. I also have low progesterone to boot. I will keep you posted on what the fertility doctor is recommending.


----------



## helen1234

you hang in there hun... stay positive in know how hard it is :hug:


----------



## Logiebear

What dose of Clomid are you taking hun??


----------



## Billy

good luck to everyone on Clomid!
I am on my 4th month with it - I think I OV'd on months 1 & 3 but month 2 I am not sure - I had spotting at CD18 & CD19 and then went on to have a 37day cycle.
I am on 100 mg this time after 50mg for first 3 goes. On CD13 today and got a smiley face on a clearblue OV stick this morning so fingers crossed it may work for me.
I have gotten pregnant 3 times in the last year but sadly none of them have gone anywhere so the clomid is hopefully helping me to produce more mature eggs. I am 39 now and the consultant has said try 2 more cycles after this one and then we have to look at other options so I am not helping myself by panicking that I don't have long left!

Babydust to all

Billy x


----------



## celia713

Hello. I am trying TTC for about 7 months. i have done 6 cycles of Clomid 1st try I did 50, 2nd I did 100, 3rd I did 150, 4th 150, 5th 150 and finally 6th 200mg. Now the Dr is saying I need to go to a fertility speacialist. I have 2 kids already I dont understand.Why I am not ovulating and have low progesterone......Help....what will be the next step other than going to the Dr's office.


----------



## akcher

I don't know if there is anything you can do without a doctor. You should see a fertility specialist. How are you tracking to see if you are ovulating?


----------



## celia713

I have done both OPK and BBC for 6 months. It's to the point I am ready to call quits and give up. I have heard will get shots or more drugs. Scared of the next step.:hissy:


----------



## akcher

I would see a fertility specialist. My first appointment was just talking to my doctor and he took down my medical history. Then he discussed my options (IUI & IVF). They took some tests on CD3 and did a ultrasound. My DH went in for a sperm test.

Good Luck and keep us updated :)


----------



## celia713

My DH has one child and a previuos prenancy which the person had an abortion I have 2 kids and 2 miscarriages. But they are saying it's me cause of my progesterone. Now I know this sounds dumb but what is IUI and IVF.:shrug:


----------



## akcher

IUI is interuterin insemenation (spelling? lol)
IVF In-vitro fertilization

Are you not ovulating at all on Clomid? A fertility specialist will run more tests on you to see if they can figure out what is wrong.

Blood test:
FSH
Estrogen
Prolactin
Thyoid Hormone
Testosterone
Glucose
I'm sure there is more but these are the ones I had done.

I also had a HSG done last week which looked like my right tube is blocked but the doctor said the test was inconclusive.


----------

